
When the number of “likes” doesn't mean anything anymore – Māris Antons - dzedajs
http://marisantons.lv/2015/08/17/when-the-number-of-likes-doesnt-mean-anything-anymore/?lang=en
======
ablation
I would argue that they never really meant anything. Vanity metrics are just
that - vanity. This blog post basically says "likes do not dictate reach,
organic on Facebook doesn't work anymore, you need to spend to be seen."
That's been the case for a long time.

~~~
ARothfusz
Agreed, that's why I shut down a company account with 1200 Likes -- even when
I paid the Facebook $10 toll, I couldn't reach the 1200 who'd already said
they wanted to hear from me. It was better to stay with my Mailchimp mailing
list.

(Note: the FB page I shut down was not my current or any previous employer but
a side business I run on my own)

------
beauzero
We have abandoned facebook as well. I had become a false metric driving our
ego and that is about it. No impact for returning sales and was a distraction
for direct customer service.

